# AVN gegen PETA - Äschen tot? - Aalschmuggel - Politiker loben Angler - Dr. Fisch



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

NEWSLETTER 2/2107 Anglerverband Niedersachsen









*AVN gegen PETA - Äschen tot? - Aalschmuggel - Politiker loben Angler - Dr. Fisch​*
http://46396.seu1.cleverreach.com/m/6781550/0-1d8fb01e2ba29ce2c423e8e1934691c7


*AVM gegen PETA*
Die Stadt Osnabrück verkündete in der vergangenen Woche: alle Angel-Angebote aus ihrem Ferienpass-Programm 2017 sind gestrichen.
Hintergrund: eine Anzeige der PETA aus dem Herbst 2016 gegen den Veranstalter eines Kinder-Angelns, die von der Staatsanwaltschaft aber zurückgewiesen wurde. Und Anfang des Jahres die Forderung von PETA, Angel-AGs an Schulen zu verbieten.

*Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. protestierte scharf und fordert die Rücknahme der Entscheidung der Stadt.
FDP und CDU übten ebenfalls deutliche Kritik. *

Hier ein *aktueller Artikel aus der NOZ zum Thema:*
www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/868793/angelverbot-in-osnabrueck-erreicht-den-landtag

----------------------------------------------------------​
*Aalschmuggel*

Spanische und griechische Behörden haben in Zusammenarbeit mit Europol und Eurojust 17 mutmaßliche Aalschmuggler festgenommen.

Zwei Tonnen Glasaale sollten mit Luxusautos, Dokumenten, Gold und 1 Mio EURO in bar als „Frischer Fisch“ deklariert nach China exportiert werden. 

*Europol schätzt, dass in diesem Jahr bereits Glasaale im Wert von 10 Mio EURO nach Asien geschmuggelt wurden.*

*ACHTUNG: Am 16. September dreht sich bei der AFGN-Tagung* (AG Fischarten- und Gewässerschutz Norddeutschland) *alles um den "Aal". Infos folgen!*

----------------------------------------------------------​*Äschen tot?*

Viele Stillgewässer in Niedersachsen waren im Januar/Februar drei Wochen oder länger zugefroren. Fischfressende Vögel mussten auf Fließgewässer ausweichen. Welche Folgen das haben kann, zeigt ein aktuelles Elektro-Fischen auf mehreren hundert Metern naturnaher Strecke der Ilme bei Einbeck:
*Weder Bachforellen noch Äschen größer 15 cm wurden gefangen.*
*Dr. Matthias Emmrich*, Projektleiter des *Artenschutzprojektes Äsche beim AVN*:
"Die Verluste sind verheerend. In den Vorjahren konnten wir großen Stückzahlen beider Arten in allen Altersklassen fangen."
Weitere Befischungen sollen Aufschluss darüber geben, ob zumindest große Laichfische überlebt haben.

----------------------------------------------------------​
*Politiker loben Angler*

In einer erneuten Debatte beschäftigte sich der *Niedersächsische Landtag* Anfang März mit dem Thema: *"Natura2000 & Angelverbote"*.
Hier lobten Politiker aller Parteien das Engagement von Anglern für den Arten- und Gewässerschutz und im Bereich der Umweltbildung. 

Hintergrund: Beschränkungen des Angelns im Rahmen der Ausweisung von Natura2000 Schutzgebieten. Eine Debatte zu einer entsprechenden Parlamentarischen Anfrage der FDP Fraktion war im September 2016 vertagt worden.

Mehr auf der AVN-website.

----------------------------------------------------------​*Bestnote für Thomas Klefoth*

In Berlin hat AVN-Verbandsbiologe Thomas Klefoth am Wochenende des 17. März seine Doktorarbeit zur anglerischen Selektion bei Fischen erfolgreich verteidigt. Die Prüfungskommission vergab für Vortrag und Arbeit die Bestnote: "summa cum laude". 
Mehr auf der AVN-website.

----------------------------------------------------------​
*"Faszination Angeln" in Lingen - wieder eine tolle Messe*


Wie schon 2016 präsentierte der AVN seine Projekte auf der Messe in den Emslandhallen. 
Viel Interesse gab es für den "Faktencheck Kormoran", das ansehnliche Flyer-Sortiment und natürlich für das AVN-Glücksrad. Besucher werden zu Fischschützern, denn für jeden erfolgreichen Dreh setzt der AVN Karauschen aus eigener Zucht in geeignete Gewässer.
*Wir bedanken uns hier ganz herzlich bei unseren Sponsoren 
für die großzügige Unterstützung mit Sachpreisen:*
fish&fun Hemmingen
Paul Parey Verlag
Jahr-Top Special Verlag
Blinker
Salmo-Verlag
Alle GewinnerInnen der Hauptpreise wurden bereits benachrichtigt!

----------------------------------------------------------​


----------

